# Ink or paint?



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I've read and watched videos about staining cast rocks and doing weathering. Some say to use India ink wash, others use acrylic paint washes. What is the difference? On the rocks, does the material make a difference, plaster of paris vs Hydrocal? Where do you buy India ink? Does it come in colors?

On weathering buildings and rolling stock, some use acrylics, some use powders. Is one better than the other, or does it depend on circumstances of what you're trying to achieve? When done with powders, they use dull coat to seal it...is that advised for acrylics too?

Thanks lots for answers. I'm just beginning some scenery and don't want to blow it from the beginning!


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

india ink can be bought i any office supply/art supply. yes they come in colors,, art supply will have more colors, 

powders: usually its chalk (art chalk) that needs to be sealed. acrylics are paint, dont need to seal. 

the difference is what you like to work with.


----------



## FRED On Board (Jan 2, 2014)

Fire21 said:


> I've read and watched videos about staining cast rocks and doing weathering. Some say to use India ink wash, others use acrylic paint washes. What is the difference? On the rocks, does the material make a difference, plaster of paris vs Hydrocal? Where do you buy India ink? Does it come in colors?
> 
> On weathering buildings and rolling stock, some use acrylics, some use powders. Is one better than the other, or does it depend on circumstances of what you're trying to achieve? When done with powders, they use dull coat to seal it...is that advised for acrylics too?
> 
> Thanks lots for answers. I'm just beginning some scenery and don't want to blow it from the beginning!


The short answer: 

(1) Inks are like dyes; they have little or no pigment and thus they do not hide the two-dimensional features of what the ink is applied to...The density of ink is controlled by its concentration in solution; the solution can be of differing properties depending on the solvent: water; naphtha or mineral spirits; acetone or MEK; methanol (denatured alcohol); or other. More density, stronger effect in color tone, that is, darker appearance; less density, lighter tone...Ink (as dye) used straight from the bottle, will be strongest in effect and thus darkest transformation.

(2) Paints (and chalks) are pigmented...When the paint sits for varying lengths of time, gravity will nearly always pull the pigment of the paint solution to the bottom of its enclosure...The same is true for chalk mixed with a liquid such as water; the chalk is equivalent to the pigment in paint...When either is applied, it hides two dimensional figures and to a lesser extent hides the third dimension...That is, what we modelers would think of as surface character (seams, rivet heads, etc.); the more applied the greater the hiding of what is behind...Creating a pigmented wash, is in effect, applying very weak (or thin) paint and can achieve a greater weathering or use effect, to include fading, grime and corrosion of metal, or the loss of the preceding top color paint for metal, wood or other materials.

In either case, it's important to be mindful of the solvent...Water is safest, followed by naphtha (or mineral spirits)...All others may be troublesome and destructive to to plastics, paints and lettering!..Most inks are NOT water based...Most artists' and craft acrylic paints are water solvent, but not all.

In either application, it's always good to test and evaluate the effect of your work AFTER any dulcote or other transparent overcoating is applied (as sealer) to a sample workpiece and also to record the steps and the recipe of materials used to accomplish the result you are pleased with.

FWIW


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

chalk is best used as a powder. scrape it on to a paper/item to be aged. then using a brush work it in to the edges,seems ETC. then it needs to be sealed or it will just be smudge.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I use old paint thinner, it has an awesome medium grey color and, because of the occasional metallic paint, puts a mica-like glint in the rock face. Once dried, I highlight it with a drybrush of lighter gray and white, followed by a wash of black acrylic.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Thank you all. I will experiment with the various materials and techniques and see where I come out.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*another technique mineral spirit washes with oil paints*

Washes with earth color tones oil paint works really good; woodland scenic offer's water based
earth colored tone washes. I don't have all the particulars here at this time; however, I think the oil base paint would be the less expensive rout to go. Remember to always have adequate ventilation when painting and using art supplies. Good luck with your choice and have fun experimenting. A few pics of your progress would be "neat."
Regards,
tr1


----------

